# Home Theater System Update



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Hello All!

After a loooooooooooong wait on the speakers, they finally arrived!!! I have to say i absolutely LOVE the speakers and they are AWESOME!!!! It was defintiely worth the wait and i have to thank you guys here at the shack! :clap:

Here are some photos of what it looks like. My only problem is that when my husband is playing the xbox sometimes the picture and letters look scrambled and blurry and then it goes back to normal a few seconds later. I'm not sure why this happens but it was not happening until now. If anyone here knows what im talking about and has any suggestions...pls share. The setup and connection is fine and it does not happen with anything else just the xbox.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The SVS speakers look great Glad they worked out.

What video connection are you using for the xBox?


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

I have an HDMI wire going from the XBOX to the back of the receiver where it says Game.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

And I'm assuming a HDMI cable to the display from the receiver? I would swap out the HDMI cable from the xBox with another one and see if that fixes the issue.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Yes also an HDMI form the Receiver to the display. I did try swapping it for another wire and it keeps happening. My next step is taking swapping the xbox that i have in the bedroom to see if maybe the xbox is getting messed up.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a possibility that it is the HDCP handshake issue, Try running a HDMI cable directly from the xBox to the display.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

What is HDCP handshake issue? I don't have this problem when i connect the xbox directly to the TV...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sometimes the High Definition Media Prodical can cause issues this is a signal that is transmitted over HDMI and if it is not perfect the receiver or display will stop the video and has always been an issue. Many people have this problem. You can get around this by running the video from the xBox directly to the display and run an optical audio cable to the receiver from the xBox.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, im a little confused...the wire that i run from the xbox to the tv...is it an hdmi wire? or the color wires?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The HDMI directly from the xBox to the TV


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

I will try that. Thanks!


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok, i will try that. Thanks!


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Ok so there is no where for me to connect anything to the xbox. There isn't a slot...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am so glad your SVS Speakers finally came! Well worth the wait, but so sorry you had to wait.
You have an excellent HT now that you saved a fortune on. Your system is truly comparable to systems costing 3 times as much as you paid.

Definitely hook up all HDMI Components to your Onkyo and just have the Monitor Out HDMI going to your TV. It will simplify things greatly.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Hi,

Yes it was definitely worth the wait!! I have no complaints and i do have everything hooked up as HDMI but unfortunately im still having that problem with the xbox. I don't understand what Tony was trying to tell me or what wire he was telling me to connect from the xbox the the receiver :huh: I'm such an amateur with these things.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If your Xbox is older, it will not have an HDMI output. In which case, Xbox sells a Component Video breakout Cable. This Cable came with the Xbox 360 Elite Models, but I am not sure if it comes with the Standard Xbox 360.

If you have the Component set, hook these up to the Onkyo. The Onkyo will transcode this input and allow you to use the HDMI Monitor Output as the only cable going to your TV.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I see you have 5 speakers up front. Do you also have surround channels behind you?


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

ladycruz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes it was definitely worth the wait!! I have no complaints and i do have everything hooked up as HDMI but unfortunately im still having that problem with the xbox. I don't understand what Tony was trying to tell me or what wire he was telling me to connect from the xbox the the receiver :huh: I'm such an amateur with these things.


I believe what Tony was trying to say was that you can run a second HDMI cable to the display directly from the XBOX and then run an optical (Toslink) cable from the Xbox to the receiver for audio. The only caveat to this is that you must have the Toslink adapter that plugs into the standard Xbox cable connection just above the HDMI port. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

eugovector said:


> I see you have 5 speakers up front. Do you also have surround channels behind you?


No, i only have those 5 speakers.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

dsr7997 said:


> I believe what Tony was trying to say was that you can run a second HDMI cable to the display directly from the XBOX and then run an optical (Toslink) cable from the Xbox to the receiver for audio. The only caveat to this is that you must have the Toslink adapter that plugs into the standard Xbox cable connection just above the HDMI port.
> 
> Hope this helps.




Hi,

That explains it...i do have an optical toslink cable but not the adapter but i also noticed that if i have an HDMI connection i am not able to plug anything into the standard xbox connection. I can only use either or...both will not fit  

I guess im going to have to connect the xbox directly to the TV and not use the reciever for this. I do not know how else to get around it.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Actuall the toslink adapter will enable you to use both. I'll send you a link to one when I reach my destination.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

That will be great!!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

ladycruz said:


> No, i only have those 5 speakers.


What make/model is your receiver? If you do not have a receiver that is capable of using height channels, you should disconnect to front speakers or you'll be doing very weird things to your sound.


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

Its an Onkyo 707. Weird things like what? Now im paranoid!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should take those upper front speakers down and place them behind you on the rear wall at about 6' and make sure they are plugged into the surround side speaker outputs.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You can find them on ebay and other sites as well. It looks similar to the normal Xbox adapter but is actually much thinner allowing for it to be plugged in while using an HDMI for the display. The one I found was on Overstock.

http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movi...d=146609&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=12603797


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

As tony said, those speakers should be behind you. Look at the 5.1 setup here: http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

dsr7997 said:


> You can find them on ebay and other sites as well. It looks similar to the normal Xbox adapter but is actually much thinner allowing for it to be plugged in while using an HDMI for the display. The one I found was on Overstock.
> 
> http://www.overstock.com/Books-Movi...d=146609&fp=F&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=12603797


Thank you!


----------



## ladycruz (Dec 3, 2009)

eugovector said:


> As tony said, those speakers should be behind you. Look at the 5.1 setup here: http://www.dolby.com/consumer/setup/speaker-setup-guide/index.html




This will defintiely be my next step! Thanks!!


----------

